# How to prepare for physically demanding pieces of music?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm working on the third movement of Beethovens moonlight sonata, and I'm positively drained after a couple of runthroughs. The only other thing I've played like this is noctuelles by Ravel. I don't really have any experience playing pieces of this nature. Anyone have advice on what to do?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

If your muscles are feeling tired and sore after practicing, this probably means that there's a problem with your technique, or it might mean that the piece is too technically demanding for you. You should get a teacher to help you develop a relaxed and efficient way of using your shoulders, arms, wrists and fingers. However, if that's not an option for you right now, then here are a few tips for how to improve your piano technique:

-Make sure that you warm up thoroughly before practicing your repertoire. Scales, chords, and arpeggios are a good way of warming up, particularly for a piece such as the Moonlight Sonata, which has many arpeggiated patterns.

-Don't run through the whole piece too often. Instead, practice in short sections, with breaks in between. This will help prevent tension and stiffness while practicing.

-Spend a lot of time doing slow practice, in order to build up your technical skills gradually, instead of pushing yourself to play at full speed before you're ready.

-It's useful to practice broken chord patterns in blocks sometimes (playing a group of notes simultaneously instead of separately). For example, you can do this with the opening C# minor arpeggio at the beginning of the 3rd movement. This helps the fingers learn where each group of notes is located on the keyboard.

-After pressing a note, try to relax your finger immediately. Don't continue pushing after the key has been depressed - this could cause unnecessary tension.

-Be careful not to hunch your shoulders or back. If you feel yourself tensing up, take a break - don't try to play through the pain.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Tuna is good too


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Bettina said:


> If your muscles are feeling tired and sore after practicing, this probably means that there's a problem with your technique, or it might mean that the piece is too technically demanding for you. You should get a teacher to help you develop a relaxed and efficient way of using your shoulders, arms, wrists and fingers. However, if that's not an option for you right now, then here are a few tips for how to improve your piano technique:
> 
> -Make sure that you warm up thoroughly before practicing your repertoire. Scales, chords, and arpeggios are a good way of warming up, particularly for a piece such as the Moonlight Sonata, which has many arpeggiated patterns.
> 
> ...


Years ago when I was taking lessons in high school, one of the things I discovered with one of my teachers was that I have a tendency to tense up, and it's something I've struggled with my whole playing life. I do not tense up as much as I used to, but it still is a problem. Also I have noticed a tendency to hunch as well. I've noticed that I tense up most when playing fast and I have to stretch my hand to play. There are parts of this piece that my hands are just barely big enough to play. If I could stop tensing up there I think that would solve a lot of my problems. It might be time to break out the Hannon again.


----------

